# Vent Thread



## Smoppet (Nov 14, 2018)

Come here and vent about the awful things in your life!!

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 14, 2018)

Ugh, it's my birthday today but I'm exhausted and don't want to deal with anybody. Every interaction is too much for me.

And Thanksgiving is coming up and I really don't want to celebrate it because all my extended family is fundamentalist Christian and I'm an anti-theist and their opinions about the world are draining and I don't want to be around them. Their kids are too much for me as well. I want to go hide at a friend's house or something but I think most of them will be going off to be with their own families. Ugh, human interaction is so tiring. I just want to sleep.

Speaking of sleep, I do that too much. I started a new job but had to quit because I was too exhausted to deal with the shift lengths. They were only 8 hours, but it was training and I felt like at best it just needed to be 4 hours a day, BUT I NEEDED THAT 8 HOUR PAYCHECK. 

Oof.

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 14, 2018)

Eh, life might suck sometimes, and there's plenty of shit I just don't like, but nothin' I can think of that I'd say is "awful" at the moment.

Sure, I hate cold weather, and the rain with sleet mixed in that's currently comin' down is assurin' me that summer's definitely over.

Still, it's not like I didn't know it was comin', sooner or later. And at least I'm not havin' ta dodge wildfires, like some'a those folks out on the west coast, so... it's all good.

...at least right this minute. I'll get back to ya if the situation changes.


G.D.

P.S. Happy Birthday.  And remember, you're not spending it in the hospital, so it can't be too bad. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Nov 14, 2018)

They say money can't buy happiness, Yeah well... having a little more of it would certainly make me happier. :-({|=


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 14, 2018)

I despise people who whine and complain..."Suck it up Buttercup."  is a pretty common phrase with me.  Anything worthwhile is supposed to be tough, anything worth having is supposed to be tough to obtain.  Everybody get knocked on their ass...pick yourself up..dig in and keep trying.  

You asked... and got an honest answer.


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 14, 2018)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> They say money can't buy happiness, Yeah well... having a little more of it would certainly make me happier. :-({|=


OH MY GOD I NEED MONEY SO BAD [emoji88][emoji88][emoji88]

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 14, 2018)

Plasticweld said:


> I despise people who whine and complain..."Suck it up Buttercup."  is a pretty common phrase with me.  Anything worthwhile is supposed to be tough, anything worth having is supposed to be tough to obtain.  Everybody get knocked on their ass...pick yourself up..dig in and keep trying.
> 
> You asked... and got an honest answer.


There's absolutely nothing wrong with getting things off your chest and having people to sympathize with. Also some people (such as myself) have depression and other mental obstacles, and things that might not be a big deal to you is something incredibly difficult for us.

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TuesdayEve (Nov 14, 2018)

Happy Birthday, S.


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 14, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Happy Birthday, S.


Thank you!! [emoji173]

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 14, 2018)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> They say money can't buy happiness, Yeah well... having a little more of it would certainly make me happier. :-({|=



To quote Mrs. Howell from Gilligan's Island: "Anyone who says money can't buy happiness doesn't know where to shop!"

Personally, I say that although money may not be able to _buy_ happiness, many times it can damn well rent it. 

...and it's sure as hell handy for fending off misery. :wink:




G.D.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 15, 2018)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> They say money can't buy happiness, Yeah well... having a little more of it would certainly make me happier. :-({|=



Spike Milligan's reply to that old saw - 'All I ask is the chance to prove it.'

On the whole I am with Plasticweld. Don't like it? Either avoid it altogether or get stuck in and get it over with, moaning is only that, it simply gets everyone else pissed off as well.


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 15, 2018)

Olly Buckle said:


> Spike Milligan's reply to that old saw - 'All I ask is the chance to prove it.'
> 
> On the whole I am with Plasticweld. Don't like it? Either avoid it altogether or get stuck in and get it over with, moaning is only that, it simply gets everyone else pissed off as well.


I mean, you could just not participate in the thread?? Life has its downs I do not see a reason why we shouldn't be able to talk about that. Venting is not something inherently bad.

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 15, 2018)

I suppose it does have a good side, when something really gets your goat it gives somewhere to tether him


----------



## Arachne (Nov 15, 2018)

Happy birthday Smoppet!

It's my daughter's birthday today too but she's only 11 so the most worrying thing she has on her mind is what kind of cake I'll be making for tonight. 
Your family sounds very familiar to me so I can sympathise. Keep your chin up :sunny:

Arachne


----------



## Thaumiel (Nov 15, 2018)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> They say money can't buy happiness, Yeah well... having a little more of it would certainly make me happier. :-({|=



People use that phrase all the time but I doubt anyone puts much thought into it.

Personally, I think it's a poorly worded stab at materialism rather than actually saying money can't lead to happiness.


And a late happy birthday to you, Smoppet.


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 15, 2018)

Arachne said:


> Happy birthday Smoppet!
> 
> It's my daughter's birthday today too but she's only 11 so the most worrying thing she has on her mind is what kind of cake I'll be making for tonight.
> Your family sounds very familiar to me so I can sympathise. Keep your chin up :sunny:
> ...


Aww, omg. I haven't had cake in forever!

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 15, 2018)

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> People use that phrase all the time but I doubt anyone puts much thought into it.
> 
> Personally, I think it's a poorly worded stab at materialism rather than actually saying money can't lead to happiness.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think if most people had financial stability they'd probably be a little happier. I know at least for me that would be a step in a better direction. [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry D (Nov 15, 2018)

Financial stability doesn't just happen. It's the result of work, and work is called work because it requires the expenditure of energy. Nowhere is it written that work needs to be fun or stimulating. It can be, but for most people it is not. For most people work is what they do to pay the bills and provide for their families. It's not fun, but doing it, and doing it well, is rewarding. The world doesn't owe anyone happiness. You have to make that.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 15, 2018)

Read that quote to the missus 'I think he could have stopped after two or three, that long loses the point.'  A nice, positive, comment.


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 15, 2018)

Terry D said:


> Financial stability doesn't just happen. It's the result of work, and work is called work because it requires the expenditure of energy. Nowhere is it written that work needs to be fun or stimulating. It can be, but for most people it is not. For most people work is what they do to pay the bills and provide for their families. It's not fun, but doing it, and doing it well, is rewarding. The world doesn't owe anyone happiness. You have to make that.
> 
> View attachment 22979


There are people in my life who bust their asses to work and they're still poor. They're reaching retirement age and they're still poor no matter how hard they work and how many jobs they take up at once. They're exhausted and depressed. 

It's disturbing to me that you don't think people deserve happiness and instead have to earn it.

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry D (Nov 15, 2018)

Everyone deserves the right to pursue happiness -- as the US Constitution says -- but there is no way happiness can be given. Happiness is something each person has to find individually. I've been poor and I was no less happy then than I am now that my life is more comfortable. Happiness comes from realizing the good in your life -- regardless of external circumstances -- and celebrating that. If you expect the world to hand you happiness (whatever that looks like to you) you will never be happy, or even satisfied. You have to find it.


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Smoppet (Nov 15, 2018)

Plasticweld said:


> View attachment 22980


Ok, person.

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 15, 2018)

Oof, I wish I didn't have pets anymore. Not because I hate animals, quite the contrary, but because my depression and lethargy (possibly a side effect of type 1 diabetes)) are so bad that I can barely take care of them. 

I sleep 16+ hours and barely have the drive to get something to drink when I'm thirsty. I spoke to my doc, and she was going to put me on some additional meds, but because I have an undiagnosed spasm problem, she realized that it wouldn't be safe. I told we could just wait until our next appointment. 

I feel bad. I was diagnosed in 2006 with type 1 diabetes when I was 9. Ever since then, it's been a struggle for me to check my bloodsugar and accordingly take the right amount of insulin. I just can't mentally handle it?? I told my doc that I know proper management could just lead to more pain and even an early death, but how can I explain that I don't care anymore?? Everything is too much.

I wish I had the energy to work on art more often. v.v I'm pursuing a BFA, but again my lethargy and depression is making everything so hard. I can only muster up the energy and drive to do something every, like, 5 days.

UUUUUGH

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 15, 2018)

Only 21 years old and already so miserable, Smoppet?

That says something.  Probably a lot'a things.

...but I will _not_ be exploring what that might be with ya.





G.D.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 15, 2018)

That's normal for twenty one, GD. Not inevitable, but fairly normal. I think it is a product of not enough responsibilities, or motivation; basically of sitting around and not doing enough, do things that are worth doing and they occupy your mind. What makes something 'worth doing' is a whole different discussion.


----------



## H.Brown (Nov 15, 2018)

Take things one day at a time and try to focus on the little things that bring you joy. We all end up trying to think about the bigger picture and worry about where our lives are going to go that we often forget to just live our lives. Focus upon friendships or reading a great book. Look for things that make you happier and you will fi d that along the way you find your own sense of happiness and that makes life so much better. Plus think of it this way 21 is such a young age focus on yourself you only get one life so live it the way you want to. 

I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 15, 2018)

I know at least a little bit about angsty youngsters, Olly, having raised a daughter...

And maybe it's because I never was one myself, ( didn't have time ) or really have just turned into an Old Fart, but either way, I just don't understand the tendency.

...then again, could be I'm just a merciless, unsympathetic bastard. *shrug*



G.D.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 15, 2018)

Ahh, finally looked back to your post explaining your depression, sorry, not being flippant in my last post, just ignorant. Anything can be cause for depression or the opposite, depending on the frame. I have Wegeners, an extreme form of vasculitis and over the years of taking steroids for it I am developing type two diabetes, that could be pretty depressing, on the other hand if I had had Wegeners twenty years earlier they had not got the steroids in the 70's and it would have killed me, and with care proper management of sugar levels is possible and I can live a near normal life. That has been around a bit longer, but I still reckon I hit that medical window quite opportunely.

You can do that with anything, looking at it from different angles, or in different frames if you prefer, but a medical condition can certainly tip the way you perceive things. Though if it has been that way in some respects since you were nine it probably isn't all, it has got to be worth getting on to your doctor, or maybe pursuing another one. Doctors generally don't like saying they don't know is my experience, it can pay to get referred for specialist help. If you can tackle your physical health problems you may well feel good enough to start tackling problems of another sort. Start in the right direction and who knows where it might lead?


----------



## escorial (Nov 15, 2018)

rainbows in a grey world...


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 15, 2018)

It's estimated that 250 people are born every minute. ------------------------------------------ And that 105 die in that same minute.

And it's also estimated that there are currently 7,000,000,000 already here.​
Everybody reading this is somewhere in between those two groups and part of that third, larger number.

How you spend your time before you join that group on the right is up to you, for the most part.

So what are ya gonna do with it? Sit around and bitch, moan, and complain?

Or get off your dead ass and go see what you can do with it to improve your situation so you don't feel so inclined to do the former?

...because in the end, when all's said and done, there probably ain't too many people even gonna notice when we each check out.

And it's doubtful that _anyone_ will even know we were here, a thousand years from now.



So, there ya go; a reason why everybody on this planet can justify being depressed, and whine and cry if they care to.

'Cause there's not the first one of us that's really special. Not in a sea of people that size.




G.D.

By the way... if you spend too much time contemplating the full implications of those three numbers at the top of this post, and fully understand them... I don't see how you can NOT be depressed to some degree.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Nov 15, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> It's estimated that 250 people are born every minute. ------------------------------------------ And that 105 die in that same minute.
> 
> And it's also estimated that there are currently 7,000,000,000 already here.​
> Everybody reading this is somewhere in between those two groups and part of that third, larger number.
> ...



Lately I've been a little to hyperfocused on the idea that at some point I'm going to die. At some point my heart is going to stop beating and there isn't a damn thing I can do about it. Some would counter that with "well then live your life to the fullest", well yeah... that isn't the point. I suppose the point is that I honestly wonder if my mid life crisis wont be a middle aged me running around buying shit I don't need but rather middle aged me sitting in the middle of a room rocking back and forth wondering when my time is gonna come.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 15, 2018)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> Lately I've been a little to hyperfocused on the idea that at some point I'm going to die. At some point my heart is going to stop beating and there isn't a damn thing I can do about it. Some would counter that with "well then live your life to the fullest", well yeah... that isn't the point. I suppose the point is that I honestly wonder if my mid life crisis wont be a middle aged me running around buying shit I don't need but rather middle aged me sitting in the middle of a room rocking back and forth wondering when my time is gonna come.



Hill, I had a friend on another forum that retired from the US Army at about 40 or so... One'a the nicest guys you'd ever wanna talk to. He lived out on the west coast, and I always swore I was gonna venture out that way and meet him some day.

I never got the chance.

I spoke to him on the forums one night in 2004... just our usual BS about swords and other cutlery ( It was a sword forum, btw. ) then signed off for the night and trundled off to bed.

Turns out I should'a stuck around a little longer, because the next day I found out he had a heart attack and died, sitting at his computer, an hour or two after I left the conversation. He was 46.


Now, the reason I'm telling you this is to demonstrate that there's no point in worrying over it. As the fellow says in The 13th Warrior, you can crawl in a hole and hide, if you want, but you're not gonna live one second longer than you're supposed to.

Don Nelson survived more than 20 years in the military, and retired as a Captain in an Armor Division. And he could have ended up a casualty in some conflict any number of places in the world.

But he didn't. He died at home, doing what he loved, talking to people about a shared interest. And although it was hard on his wife and 12 year-old daughter losing him, it was probably a helluva lot easier than it would've been if he'd been off in some other country, and left behind the sort of unanswered questions they probably would have had under those sort of circumstances. 

So my recommendation - for what it's worth - is to live your life, go buy a Corvette or some other typical "middle-age crazy" item if you must, and enjoy the ride while it lasts, if there's any way possible.

And any time you catch yourself thinking too much about the end, and when it may come, just tell yourself "Yeah, eventually, sooner or later... But not yet. Not right now."


( For what it's worth, I've spent a fair amount of time thinking about my own death... Not with any fear or worry, mind you, but wondering what it's going to be like. And also, anticipating learning who's right, if anybody, concerning what comes after. But then... I _am_ crazy. :joker: )



G.D.


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Nov 15, 2018)

My life is a complete disaster and I'm probably going to be dead before the end of the year.

Wee.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 15, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> My life is a complete disaster and I'm probably going to be dead before the end of the year.
> 
> Wee.



Uh... Should we be sympathetic, or are ya doing it to yourself?

( Y'all quit lookin' at me like that; it's a reasonable question. )



G.D.


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 16, 2018)

RhythmOvPain said:


> My life is a complete disaster and I'm probably going to be dead before the end of the year.
> 
> Wee.


Are you alright?? Do you think you need to talk to someone?

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 16, 2018)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> Lately I've been a little to hyperfocused on the idea that at some point I'm going to die. At some point my heart is going to stop beating and there isn't a damn thing I can do about it. Some would counter that with "well then live your life to the fullest", well yeah... that isn't the point. I suppose the point is that I honestly wonder if my mid life crisis wont be a middle aged me running around buying shit I don't need but rather middle aged me sitting in the middle of a room rocking back and forth wondering when my time is gonna come.



We all get it from time to time, it was brought home to me a little while ago when I was out with the missus and suddenly felt awful. When I sat down and felt my pulse it was coming and going, with long gaps between beats and then a few rapid ones. It quickly settled down to normal rhythm but rather fast for an hour or two. It was a Bank holiday, so I did nothing about it, but mentioned it to the doctor the following week, he put me on a monitor that itched like hell where they had shaved my chest, and is now sending me for a scan, my reaction? I suppose I had better go or it will turn out to be serious, but right now it seems like a waste of an afternoon, given that I am going to die one day a heart attack is one of the better ways, watching my friend die of cancer is no fun. Ever read Huxley's Island? He has the place populated by mynah birds who have been taught to say 'Here and now boys, here and now' so they will remind people that this is the moment you are living in, make the most of it. *This* is the point, here and now, not some maybe in the future, or even the definite point in the future we all share, when we die, but here and now.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2018)

Smoppet said:


> Are you alright?? Do you think you need to talk to someone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


Nurture- nature, I remember Micky Mantel died of liver cancer, and it was all wrong. He was supposed to die of the male -line family curse, some inherited defect that killed his dad, uncle, grandfather. So he partied his ass off and then it skipped him. Geez. 

I may be eaten by a lion. I have this tendency to go mountain biking by myself after dark. What with the time change it gets dark so early. I try to go every other day. I do have a light. And a bear bell. What with how they attack a gun would be pointless. 

Last night while I was out I got spooked a little. I didn't see or hear anything. Then I got over it. The return trail was a hand cut traverse on a  60- 80 degree slope. They call it Blue-bug because there's a 1970's Volkswagen Beetle crashed down it. I noticed someone had repainted it.  At one point I ended up at the bottom of a deep ravine. It was a wrong turn. It was mostly rideable. Who knows when they would have found my body? 
...

I tried alcohol, but it doesn't work for me. It's fine once in awhile, but I feel like total crap afterward. Seems opposite of the point, right? I mean, to 'feel good'. Weed makes me paranoid, so I don't do that. 

It's been nearly twelve hours and the endorphins are still kicked in. I can see portions of last night's ride. There's a section near the end where they've built jumps. I'm not a jumper, but just seeing them sends a small jolt through me.  I rode a bunch of other, scary stuff- in the dark - by myself, and today I feel great.


----------



## Goldwriter (Nov 16, 2018)

Hill.T.Manner said:


> They say money can't buy happiness, Yeah well... having a little more of it would certainly make me happier. :-({|=



i can pay you £1 on PayPal


----------



## Terry D (Nov 16, 2018)

Here's a thought for those who like to wallow in self-pity; Your problems aren't the worst in the world. That's just your own ego talking. Sure, everyone gets frustrated and depressed from time to time, but when that becomes your life-style then you are being self-indulgent, and people really don't have any sympathy for that. And don't give me any shit about being clinically depressed. That's not an excuse. Depression is a manageable illness; I know, because I've been diagnosed with depression. It doesn't have to rule your life. Millions of people have greater challenges than you, so why should anyone feel sorry for you? Crawl out of your own head and take part in the world, it will put your 'troubles' into perspective.

Self-pity is the most destructive addiction.


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 16, 2018)

Terry D said:


> Here's a thought for those who like to wallow in self-pity; Your problems aren't the worst in the world. That's just your own ego talking. Sure, everyone gets frustrated and depressed from time to time, but when that becomes your life-style then you are being self-indulgent, and people really don't have any sympathy for that. And don't give me any shit about being clinically depressed. That's not an excuse. Depression is a manageable illness; I know, because I've been diagnosed with depression. It doesn't have to rule your life. Millions of people have greater challenges than you, so why should anyone feel sorry for you? Crawl out of your own head and take part in the world, it will put your 'troubles' into perspective.
> 
> Self-pity is the most destructive addiction.


This kind of sounds like you're saying "Well there are kids dying in Africa so you're not allowed to be sad!" 

Taking some time to vent does not mean the person venting thinks their life is the worst ever. 

Again, blowing off some steam by talking about an issue you're facing is not bad or harmful, and if the premise of this thread annoys you, feel free not to participate. I'm not going to tolerate people talking down to others.

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry D (Nov 16, 2018)

Smoppet said:


> This kind of sounds like you're saying "Well there are kids dying in Africa so you're not allowed to be sad!"
> 
> Taking some time to vent does not mean the person venting thinks their life is the worst ever.
> 
> ...



I'm also free to participate if I do wish to, right? This is, after all a public forum, and I'm not talking down to anyone, I'm just stating a different perspective. A perspective which is far more productive than complaining. Venting occasionally is fine, we all do it, but venting is temporary. It doesn't lead people to sleeping 16 hours a day, or leaving a job because they just can't manage to work an 8 hour shift. Those are choices. So I guess, in the spirit of this thread, I'm venting about people who make bad choices and then try to get sympathy for the results those choices create.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 16, 2018)

Smoppet said:


> ... I'm not going to tolerate people talking down to others.



Well this ought'a be entertaining...

Seriously... You think you're gonna be able to voice your opinion, and other people can't and won't do the same?

Good luck with that.



G.D.


----------



## PiP (Nov 16, 2018)

I have numerous vents. In fact a whole laundry list which starts with the Snowflake Generation who think the rest of us owes them a living. Then we have The Easily Offended who take issue on anything and everything. Then, in the UK we have the Nanny State and the Death of Common Sense; I really don't know how I managed to survive the first 40 years of my life without someone telling me what to do or how I should think. Then we have Brexit and the leavers shouting at me it was the 'Will of the People'. since when does a government hand over a complex issue, which even the politicians can't agree on, to Joe Average to decide by a bloody referendum. Then we have the whiners and moaners who no matter what they have are never satisfied or make the most of. then we have the peodophiles who prey on children. 

The list goes on.

God give me strength to accept ... courage ... wisdom


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 16, 2018)

PiP said:


> God give me strength to accept ... courage ... wisdom



Strength hell...

I just want a large enough roll of waxed paper that I have enough to pass out to all the whinin', entitled candy-asses, so they don't stick to their seats.

...maybe then they'll quit bitchin', get up and go do something.


Too harsh?  Too bad.


There... Now I too have vented. :-D

Edit: I almost forgot... where's my damned participation trophy? I'm ENTITLED to one, aren't I???


G.D.


----------



## dither (Nov 16, 2018)

Terry D said:


> Here's a thought for those who like to wallow in self-pity; Your problems aren't the worst in the world. That's just your own ego talking. Sure, everyone gets frustrated and depressed from time to time, but when that becomes your life-style then you are being self-indulgent, and people really don't have any sympathy for that. And don't give me any shit about being clinically depressed. That's not an excuse. Depression is a manageable illness; I know, because I've been diagnosed with depression. It doesn't have to rule your life. Millions of people have greater challenges than you, so why should anyone feel sorry for you? Crawl out of your own head and take part in the world, it will put your 'troubles' into perspective.
> 
> Self-pity is the most destructive addiction.



I've skipped through this thread, haven't really got time to ready properly and give all of your comments the consideration and respect thet they may or may not warrant, but you won't see a more common sense comment than that one.

AND......
I have to hold my hand up here.

You know?
Relatively speaking, my troubles really ARE few. Okay, I work my arse off week in week out. My general health, for my age, couldn't be better. And yet, I don't know how to be happy and if I was told that I was going to die tomorrow I'd have only one concern. Will it hurt? What a waste of a life. I wish I could turn that sentiment around but I can't won't don't want to.

I have no rights to abject misery but it's how I am.

Now that's MY VENT over.

dither...


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 16, 2018)

Terry D said:


> I'm also free to participate if I do wish to, right? This is, after all a public forum, and I'm not talking down to anyone, I'm just stating a different perspective. A perspective which is far more productive than complaining. Venting occasionally is fine, we all do it, but venting is temporary. It doesn't lead people to sleeping 16 hours a day, or leaving a job because they just can't manage to work an 8 hour shift. Those are choices. So I guess, in the spirit of this thread, I'm venting about people who make bad choices and then try to get sympathy for the results those choices create.


Yikes. If you honestly think I'm choosing to be exhausted all the time, I really don't know what to tell you. 

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 16, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> Well this ought'a be entertaining...
> 
> Seriously... You think you're gonna be able to voice your opinion, and other people can't and won't do the same?
> 
> ...


What's your damage? I'm trying to provide a place for people to let off some steam, and then a drove of mentally superior people come in telling others to "get over it." Like, yes, I'm gunna be a little pissed about that.

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 16, 2018)

Oh my god I tried to groom little buddy's eyebrows and Zbrush kept crashing LIKE 6 TIMES LOOOOL Then I tried to unwrap his UV so I could paint his skin in Photoshop and tHAT CRASHED TOO. Apparently, many people have been having that issue for years and Zbrush still hasn't fixed it. [emoji88][emoji88][emoji88] I guess I have to dissect his body using polygroups and separate objects then unwrap that way?? What a drag. I hope it behaves.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 16, 2018)

You will have to pardon us for not jumping on your pity party wagon...jumping in to say, "poor you, you have it so tough."  You are very fortunate to have anyone that gives a shit, enough to comment on your life.  You are not the only one here who has weathered tough storms in life.  You should be thankful. Those that did comment here have my respect and the respect of the other members of this forum. These same members that jumped in with healthy advice and not pity, are the very same people that would jump in to help with your writing and story ideas.  All of them would shift through mounds of written garbage, to help make you a better writer.  Did you honestly think the same people would remain silent when you expressed a problem in life. 


This is a writing forum filled with talented caring people... not some place to dump your garbage and make no effort to make some changes, accept some advice, words of encouragement... or just a good old fashion reprimand for feeling sorry for yourself. 


I am not sure what you think we are as a writing forum... Maybe you should take a second look at who is here, and why we are here.  It is because we are passionate about writing and how to do it.


----------



## escorial (Nov 16, 2018)

How the party has turned on may..who for 3hours at question time stood firm the other day..none of her party has yet to say what they would prefer but just keep attacking what she has come up with.. Italy in the EU is ready to jump ship by doing an illegal budget an I can remember how militant sent Liverpool back so many years doing the same thing...


----------



## Terry D (Nov 16, 2018)

Smoppet said:


> Yikes. If you honestly think I'm choosing to be exhausted all the time, I really don't know what to tell you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk



You _choose_ to stay in bed. You _choose_ to leave a job. Lots of people are tired all the time, but that doesn't keep them from accepting and fulfilling responsibilities. A person cannot always choose the circumstances of their life, but they _can always choose_ how they react to them. You are responsible for your behavior.


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 16, 2018)

I wish I would stop having nightmares about my family members. V.V My mom used to physically and mentally abuse me, and I often have dreams where's she's being horribly cruel to me. And I can never defend myself in the dreams because I guess I know harming others is wrong. Hnng. 

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 16, 2018)

Smoppet said:


> What's your damage? I'm trying to provide a place for people to let off some steam, and then a drove of mentally superior people come in telling others to "get over it." Like, yes, I'm gunna be a little pissed about that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk




I'm afraid I would require special dispensation from the management of these forums to explain my "damage" to you in terms simplistic enough for you to comprehend. 

However, the one little fact that you really need to catch on to is that YOU are not PROVIDING anything. 

Not even entertainment value, at this point.

As far as "mentally superior" goes... a biological fact is the human brain isn't fully developed until the mid-twenties. The last part to develop is the prefrontal cortex. And that particular bit is responsible for judgement and decision-making.

So yeah, ya finally got one right; anybody over the age of 25 or so actually IS mentally superior.
And I learned those particular facts out of necessity, when raising a special-needs daughter.

But then, you can't relate to that either. Hell, your pets are too much trouble for ya, so the idea of dealing with anything that's actually work is right out, isn't it?

And last... I had problems with my family too, when I was a kid. My solution? I joined the Army, and got the hell away from 'em. Haven't lived with 'em since.

I was 17 at the time. Had been working construction and on a farm since I was 12 or 13.

...and I would LOVE to drag you out into the middle of a hayfield  in Tennessee, in August. Sun rise to sun set were our hours.

Anyway, you aren't "blowing off steam"... You're pissin'and moanin' 'cause the world won't treat you like the pampered xxxxxx you are.


You think you've got it rough now? Just wait 'til you really are on your own, and have to provide for yourself.


So, are ya starting to get a clue as to why some folks just aren't in harmony with the particularly shrill tune you're trying to sing?




G.D.


----------



## bdcharles (Nov 16, 2018)

Sometimes, I just buh.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 16, 2018)

Feel better for getting that off your chest, GD?  

I have one, the weather down here is particularly foul for driving tonight, thin rain that barely shows on the windscreen until something comes the other way and foggy patches with a general mist make for poor visibility and a wet, slippery road and I had this car behind me with fog lights on. Fair enough it was misty and foggy, but he was only about six feet behind me all the way down little country lanes. All his lights can have been lighting up was the back end of my car, there was nowhere along there he could overtake, even if he wasn't concerned about safety. He was always going to arrive at the crossroad at the end of the lane about two feet behind me when I stopped, didn't matter if he drove six feet or sixty feet from the back of my car. The only exception to that would have been if I had to brake, then he would either have hit me or gone into the ditch. If he carries on driving like that it will happen sooner or later, trouble is he probably won't go into the ditch but involve some other poor b**** in an accident. People like that shouldn't be allowed to drive, their cars should be crushed and their accelerator foot amputated (Humanely of course). Only if they then managed to re-offend would I use them as victims in gladiatorial contests and use the money raised at the box office to help the real victims, the ones they have involved in accidents they were never thinking of when they left home. I just hope you are a member here and read this you moron.


I really don't like stupidly bad driving.


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 16, 2018)

Olly I would suggest that as long as you are in no hurry, it would have been polite to just pull over and let him by.  You should be able to drive at your pace without being tale gated and he should be able to drive at the pace he feels comfortable at.

You were in the front, he was following you.  You were the leader, so you could have done what all good leaders do and think of the other guy first.  While he did not impact your drive you certainly impacted his.  You missed a great chance to be gracious and knowing created a road hazard in the process.  He might have just figured at some point to go around you blind...Who would be at fault then?  After all you were in no hurry and you have no idea why he might have been, it could have been for something important, he could be, or maybe even a she liked to go faster than an old guy who has trouble seeing in bad light and bad weather.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 16, 2018)

I did pull over when I reached the village and a place to do it, but for about three miles we were on twisty, sunken, lanes where there really is nowhere safe to do it, besides it gets dark early nowadays, you can't rely on headlights to tell you what is coming the other way, early evening it could as easily be a push bike or a pedestrian. I am happy to drive and make good progress when it is safe to do so, and I am happy to take it easy when it is not, this is Kent-East Sussex, densely populated Home counties, barely rural anymore, almost suburbia, they keep putting concrete kerbs and pavements everywhere and selling the houses to city workers at fancy prices …. DON'T GET ME STARTED


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 16, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> I'm afraid I would require special dispensation from the management of these forums to explain my "damage" to you in terms simplistic enough for you to comprehend.
> 
> However, the one little fact that you really need to catch on to is that YOU are not PROVIDING anything.
> 
> ...


"I suffered, too! That means no one is allowed to talk about the issues they face!"

Ok, fam.

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 16, 2018)

Olly Buckle said:


> Feel better for getting that off your chest, GD?
> 
> I have one, the weather down here is particularly foul for driving tonight, thin rain that barely shows on the windscreen until something comes the other way and foggy patches with a general mist make for poor visibility and a wet, slippery road and I had this car behind me with fog lights on. Fair enough it was misty and foggy, but he was only about six feet behind me all the way down little country lanes. All his lights can have been lighting up was the back end of my car, there was nowhere along there he could overtake, even if he wasn't concerned about safety. He was always going to arrive at the crossroad at the end of the lane about two feet behind me when I stopped, didn't matter if he drove six feet or sixty feet from the back of my car. The only exception to that would have been if I had to brake, then he would either have hit me or gone into the ditch. If he carries on driving like that it will happen sooner or later, trouble is he probably won't go into the ditch but involve some other poor b**** in an accident. People like that shouldn't be allowed to drive, their cars should be crushed and their accelerator foot amputated (Humanely of course). Only if they then managed to re-offend would I use them as victims in gladiatorial contests and use the money raised at the box office to help the real victims, the ones they have involved in accidents they were never thinking of when they left home. I just hope you are a member here and read this you moron.
> 
> ...


Omg Every time I see people drive like that, it reminds me that not everyone driving actually has a license, and that not everyone actually took driving classes. They just passed the test. [emoji88][emoji88][emoji88]

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 16, 2018)

bdcharles said:


> Sometimes, I just buh.


Life is a lot of "buh" sometimes. [emoji88][emoji88]

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 16, 2018)

So I've been wanting to watch the anime Guyver for a while, and the other day I finally sat down to watch episode 0. I'M SCREAMING IT WAS SO BAD. I think it may have given me a stroke. I'm 90% it gave me a stroke. 

Like, who wrote this?? Nothing made sense after the first few minutes. There was a scene where a woman gets a Guyver suits and it fucking rapes her?? AND OF COURSE SHE'S MOANING LIKE IT FEELS GOOD. I can tolerate some sexism in anime because it's an unfortunate trope, but this was buck-wild. 

Also the male and female protagonist spend most of their screen time saying each other's names. LMAO 

The animation and drawing style was so bad. It was obviously made on the cheap. 

Then I watched the 2006 (?) first episode and the only thing that improved was the anatomy. It was still ridiculous. 

The moral of this story is to not watch Guyvery. DO NOT WATCH GUYVER, I'M BEGGING YOU. IT CAUSED ME PAIN.

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 17, 2018)

I would go for a more general approach, 'don't watch trash'. It should become apparent what it is in the first thirty seconds tops, then hit the 'off' button.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 17, 2018)

Smoppet said:


> "I suffered, too! That means no one is allowed to talk about the issues they face!"
> 
> Ok, fam.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk



I sincerely hope your ability to see, understand, and learn improves. Drastically.

You're wasting your time here if it doesn't. And anyone else's that tries to teach or show you anything.




G.D.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 17, 2018)

Olly Buckle said:


> Feel better for getting that off your chest, GD?



I didn't feel bad to begin with.

However, I can't begin to describe how overjoyed I'd feel if I could get Smoppet out in that hay field I mentioned, just for one day.

I'd even be happy if the bales were bone dry, instead of the heavier damp ones. 

...though I might put in a request for at least one snake coiled up and sleeping under one of 'em... just to see what happens when it was discovered. :devilish:




G.D.


----------



## Smoppet (Nov 17, 2018)

I feel bad for my mom, but I'm also mildly annoyed with her. Whenever she drives through our neighborhood and waves at someone and they don't wave back she talks about how they're racist?? I told her that I typically don't wave at people when I'm walking around either, but she is thoroughly convinced that it's because they're white and don't like black people. Like, okay, I'm sure there's a racist somewhere in the neighborhood, but pls stop. 

Also, she thinks that if we don't keep our yard looking 100% all the time, that all of our neighbors are going to think we're dumb niggers and talk about how we're ruining the neighborhood. 

Ugh.

Sent from my SM-S120VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hey, Smoppet


I have to admit for the most part I tend to agree with Terry and Olly who are trying to be constructive with their advice. Saying that, I do believe you should have a venue to vent so to speak, and if some people think that's whining, well, screw them.


Plastic is right when he reminds that this is a writing forum, though. Did you think about writing small essays about your issues? We do have the blogs here if you're not crazy about getting critiques. I lost my mother early this year and, believe me, that threw me for a loop. So I wrote about it and I posted some of it on a personal blog. The rest, I'll probably mail to an old friend I recently reunited with. Anyhow, put your feelings into words. If you do want critique, you can post them in the Non-Fiction Workshop. If not, try the blogs or even the That's Life board if you're hoping for responses that aren't critiques. 

In any event, write. Even if people don't respond, they will read it and, after all, all you really want is for someone to listen anyway, right?


----------



## Goldwriter (Nov 17, 2018)

I like the vent but I take the point about ya'll protecting a writing forum.


----------



## dither (Nov 17, 2018)

615 is right.
Just writing [ or rather, keying, ] things down is almost akin to letting a problem go or at the very least lessening it's effect imo. And it DOES help I find.

Good to see you posting 615 btw.


----------



## andrewclunn (Nov 17, 2018)

Can I just say that I hate this scene: dating.  It doesn't feel fresh or exciting anymore.  It feels like I'm trying to fool myself into thinking I'm not a jaded broken person playing at being emotionally available.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 17, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> I'd even be happy if the bales were bone dry, instead of the heavier damp ones.



I hope they're fresh, green, 3-strand bales, and you have to carry 'em up a ramp to get to the truck.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 17, 2018)

Alright ladies, coffee break is over.
Get back to your writing! [cracking sound]


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 18, 2018)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I hope they're fresh, green, 3-strand bales, and you have to carry 'em up a ramp to get to the truck.



Wow... you really are rotten. :salut: 

Oh, and we always had to throw 'em up on the truck or wagon, to the loader.

Also, concerning the "back to writing" thing... I've got 135,212 twice-edited words. 

...and I never really quit writing. I just vary where I do it, now and then. 

Edit: One last thought on the old farm I worked as a kid:
Never once while I was there, no matter how hard the work got, did I feel like I was suffering.
In fact, thinking back on it, that was probably the happiest time in my life. And one I would gladly go back to if I had the chance.
Sure, it's no fun getting up at 3:00am to help a cow that's having trouble giving birth. But I'd certainly rather have to deal with that than most of the crap I have in the years that came after.
...and quite a number of 'em that came before.

G.D.


----------



## Ty G (Jan 17, 2019)

Things I was never told:

-Love hurts like hell


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 17, 2019)

Ty G said:


> Things I was never told:
> 
> -Love hurts like hell



So you're sayin' you'd have believed them if some _had_ told ya?

( Some things just have to be experienced to be believed. )

G.D.


----------



## Ty G (Jan 17, 2019)

Good point, probably wouldn't have.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Jan 18, 2019)

Vent about awful things? Well... I don't view anything in my life as "Awful" usually just inconvenient. I've always tried to be a "glass-half-full" kind of person ya know? but alright, I'll give it a whirl:

I'll have the opportunity to step outside my career field for anywhere from 1-2 years in a position I really want, would broaden my career experience, and generally give me a much sought after break after 15 years working the same job in the USAF. So I arranged a meeting with my commander to inform him that this opportunity might be coming down the pipe and request that he consider allowing me to go. 

My direct supervision, upon hearing that I'd requested this meeting took it upon themselves to show up at the meeting with my commander, tell me to wait so they can talk first, and then proceed (without me being in the room) to do everything in their power to torpedo the opportunity. "He hasn't been here long enough", "We cant afford to lose him", "we don't really know him" etc etc... (I was listening through the door, no regrets) Obviously there is more context here than I will go into, but it's supremely annoying to find out that your supervision will do everything in their power to enrich their careers, but when you do the same they go out of their way to hinder it. I'm sure it's not a unique situation, but yeah... that's about my only real gripe.


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 19, 2019)

What was the result of their efforts? Or is it too early to tell yet?




G.D.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Jan 19, 2019)

Guard Dog said:


> What was the result of their efforts? Or is it too early to tell yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the moment they've convinced my commander to refuse it if the offer comes down, but the offer won't officially come down until May so it's also to early to tell.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guard Dog (Jan 19, 2019)

And I'm guessin' there's no way to file an official complaint without making things harder on yourself...



G.D.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Jan 19, 2019)

I could, I mean I could go so far as to file a complaint with the local Inspector General office but the reasons they cite for not allowing me to go I have no counter for and the ultimate reason the commander is ruling against it is valid. My leaving the section would hurt our manning, I can't dispute that. The issue runs deeper though, the squadron has pulled multiple people from the section already to fill other slots at supervisory levels. Even though they don't work in our section they still count against our manning so from a command level we're not short staffed, it's not their fault if our squadron command doesn't know how to manage people properly. So, our manning wont improve any time soon, which means they'll always have that to use against letting me go. We'll see, the next level above them is wing command so there's some hope they could come down and say "We're taking him, get over it". But we'll see.


----------



## SueC (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi Hill. I can imagine your frustration. It took me a really long time in my working life to realize that I am the only one who can decide what is best for me, and the reasons are as you identified. I have worked for supervisors who supported me only so far. I received excellent reviews, compliments, additional responsibilities, etc., but when it came to moving up and leaving a spot they had grown comfortable with me being in - forget it. My suggestion to you, if possible, is to not even consider how short-handed your area will be without you, or how they will find a replacement. Take care of yourself only. If this opportunity is what you want - don't rely on anyone else to get you there. Good luck!


----------



## dither (Feb 17, 2019)

In response to the O.P,
How about awful things that are happening in society?
Why must it take 60 years for a person to grow up?
"Youth is wasted on the young" and all that.

This may be an English/Brit rant, no offence intended to you others but......

Look! I'm a Daily Mail reader. Okay? I'll make no apology for that.

I read that piece about some massive fat-monster that has , apparently, formed in the underground sewage system of some   seaside town on the coast.

Plastic, cooking oil, wet wipes, etc. They're not the villains here.

It's ephing people. The wasters.

I could go on but you get my drift eh?

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 17, 2019)

dither said:


> Look! I'm a Daily Mail reader. Okay? I'll make no apology for that.



No reason why you should apologise for it, but regarding it as a source of entertainment rather than one of information is probably wise.


----------



## Winston (Feb 18, 2019)

> "Youth is wasted on the young" and all that.


Or, as Zaphod Beeblebrox IV said, "Life is wasted on the living".

God, I miss Douglas Adams.  I'll rant about that.  Why the hell can't we have smart satire anymore that doesn't devolve into cheap, coarse political attacks?
Humorists and satirists used to have a craft, and they worked hard honing their skills.  Now it's dumbed-down J-school drop-outs picking low hanging fruit.  

Come to think of it, I miss Edward R Murrow, too.  And stop air-brushing the cigarette out of his hands!  Friggin' re-writing history.  Ed would be pissed.  
I'm pissed.  Stop shoving everything you disagree with down one of Orwell's Memory Holes.  Its already jammed full of every Southern historical figure, and half the Founding Fathers. 
I don't care if anyone is triggered by statue of a guy from 150 years ago.  It's history.  It happened.  You don't have the right to erase it.


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 18, 2019)

Winston said:


> Or, as Zaphod Beeblebrox IV said, "Life is wasted on the living".
> 
> God, I miss Douglas Adams.  I'll rant about that.  Why the hell can't we have smart satire anymore that doesn't devolve into cheap, coarse political attacks?
> Humorists and satirists used to have a craft, and they worked hard honing their skills.  Now it's dumbed-down J-school drop-outs picking low hanging fruit.
> ...


I don't know how good a nerd you are but if you can jockey your computer around well enough  I recommend Mark Steel. 'Mark Steel's in Town' is a tour de force of lampooning the everyday nonsense we live with.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 28, 2019)

So hmmm... Where's the off-topic thread? I can't find it for some reason in the Lounge.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 28, 2019)

bazz cargo said:


> I don't know how good a nerd you are but if you can jockey your computer around well enough  I recommend Mark Steel. 'Mark Steel's in Town' is a tour de force of lampooning the everyday nonsense we live with.



I think they are on BBC I player, don't know if you can get that in the states but I don't see why not. He is very good, and it would be a great way of getting a vision of what Briton is like.


----------



## SueC (Mar 28, 2019)

https://www.bbcstudios.com/case-studies/mark-steel-s-in-town/

Looks good.


----------

